# Babydoll Southdown Sheep



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been curiously looking into possibly adding sheep to my menagerie and stumbled across these little guys!

http://www.nabssar.org/advantages.php

Anyone have these or know anything more about them?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I have been looking around for one or two myself, but the really nice ones are very expensive, like $500-$700 around here. I think would go great with my herd. I am only scared of how loud they are, bottle fed a lamb for a friend once and it was so loud, I hated all that baaaaahing!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydolls are so sweet looking and known for great temperments but I agree - they are difficult to come by and expensive in my area as well!

Levi - any particular goals for adding sheep? (wool, meat, companions?)

I hope to have a small herd of Katahdins some day, for meat production.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Not really, I just like having different animals. My grandparents had always had sheep, I haven't really been around them much since I was little. Would like to give them a go. They are crazy expensive though, a bit more than I'm willing at the moment haha.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Lambs!*

Wow, I didn't know those were so expensive! Probably because they are adorable!

Goats are fun, and complicated at times. Lambs are sweet and loving. I really love lambs! 
However, I have had a difficult time finding such a great forum for lambs, and answers on lamb care. Much more info on goats!

If anyone knows of a resource or forum that is good for lambs, send it on!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So to resurrect this old thread....I have the opportunity to get a trio of these for what I think is a pretty fair price and in state. They're currently lambs and would be ready in June. Registered and unrelated.

Just trying to see any negatives here.

I guess I would mostly be getting them for pets, with the option of them possibly paying some of their expenses. Also thinking I would probably have to keep them separate from the goats, (minerals, and the goats being bullies) so they would be getting their own little pasture (non existant) and shelter (also non existant). 

Another is what to do with the buck....wondering if he would be fine kept with my goat bucks?.....would have to figure out the mineral thing there too....

I'm really torn, because I really want them (luckily the cost has restrained me thus far) and I think it would a fun thing for my girlfriend and I to start together but it would also be just one more thing that requires attention......


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was also thinking of going with the 2-3 ewes this first year, then look into getting a buck next year. Since I wouldn't have them bred till they were 2 when they kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess the negative would be that you will have to put up another shelter and fence area.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I am not familiar with the breed, but have seen few for sale in Wisconsin-$3-400.00 apiece! We have seen people run sheep and goats together, but more so because fencing has been compromised and cross ping over has occurred! You know, the grass is always greener, and those sassy goats!!?.. Feed and minerals are different for sheep, and that is the biggest risk to the sheep. Some have run sheep with beef cattle, with good success. 

Lambs are great, and while they can be talkative, so are goats and their kids! 

Right now one of our rams wants to be with the goats! He is very strong, and as the goats have been so persistent in challenging fences and boundaries, it has been easier for our ram to get over by the goats! Ugh, this is a problem!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I suppose they could share a pasture but have their own sheds to sleep in. You could keep the minerals for each species in its own shed (closed during the day) & give them their feed in the evenings to get them into their sheds. They'd still need some sort of roofed area or dog houses in the pasture for if it rained during the day. I've known people who kept goats & sheep together, & they got along fine. I didn't think to ask how they managed the different nutritional needs.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable - let us know what you decide!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welp, I told her I would take two (possibly three) ewes. So excited, going to be a long wait though....June. Going with two chocolate/black ones, the third would come from a ewe they're still waiting to lamb so its of course up in the air what could end up there.

The menagerie is growing.......!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to have some. They are really cool sheep and so so cute! The downsides to having them was the shearing and they were quite strong and flighty. For their size, I couldn't believe the strength. Not fun when it came time for hoof trimmings and such. I didn't have them long. I think two years. Started with some really nice stock and planned on raising a small flock, but after awhile I realized they just weren't for me and I wanted to focus on other things. The summers can get so hot here too and not having an ideal set up for them, they would get pretty hot. If I had a big pasture with lots of trees and shade and irrigation, I'm sure it would have been much easier having them, but I was raising them in a dry lot type situation and it just wasn't ideal. 

Like goats, sheep really should have other sheep as companions. The sheep I had wouldn't even interact with the goats. The breeder I got mine from recommended having at least two rams or a ram and wether together for company. I thought maybe a ram and buck or goat wether would work, but after having them a bit, I see they're just totally different animals and need companions of the same species to be fully happy. If you don't want two rams to start, maybe sharing a fenceline with the ewes would work?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Going to go with the 2 ewes for now and we'll see if they fit in. Then I can focus on a buck, maybe just get two right away if they're something we enjoy.


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

I have always liked the south downs as well ! They are around $300 in Missouri. They always look so happy its so cute


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks! We look forward to pictures in June!


----------

